# Zander Rezept!!



## troutking1 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Schreibt hier eure Lieblings Rezepte auf, wie ihr, euren Zander zubereiten würdet!! 

Ich würde mich um Zahlreiche Rezepte sehr freuen!

Gruß
trout


----------



## mxchxhl (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*

moin, gabs schon, ist nicht neu!
mir reicht bissl pfeffer und salz und mehl aufs filet und dann braten.

mfg


----------



## paule79 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*

Hallo,
eben noch gegessen.

Streichfein mit Salz vom Discounter in die Pfanne,Filets mit Hautseite drauf und braten.
Dazu ein paar Bratkartoffeln, feddich.

Schnell und lecker.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*

Filet pfeffern nicht salzen! dann in Bacon einwickeln und schön kross braten. 
Die Geschichte auf der Naht des Bacons zuerst anbraten. 

Dazu ein schön kalter Bohnensalat, geil!


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*

@troutking,
willst Du nicht noch ein paar threads zum selben Thema aufmachen?
Das wird dann aber unübersichtlich...


----------



## paule79 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*



> Filet pfeffern nicht salzen! dann in Bacon einwickeln und schön kross braten.
> Die Geschichte auf der Naht des Bacons zuerst anbraten.



Das hört sich ja mal richtig lecker an,so wird der nächste Fisch gemacht.


----------



## feko (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*

Ich esse ihn am liebsten mit viel Tomaten und noch mehr Knoblauch,
dazu sonstiges Gemüse was der Haushalt hergibt.
Dies alles in einer Backofenform,außenrum die Kartoffeln,und rein in die Röhre
Am besten mit Filets das Ganze


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Filet pfeffern nicht salzen! dann in Bacon einwickeln und schön kross braten.
> Die Geschichte auf der Naht des Bacons zuerst anbraten.
> 
> Dazu ein schön kalter Bohnensalat, geil!



Gute Idee,
Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können.
Hecht wickel ich in 5 mm Speckstreifen ein und wenn die im Ofe kross sind ist auch der Hecht durch. Gewürze nach belieben.

Zander in Bacon/Speck gebraten muss ich gleich heute Abend machen  hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## troutking1 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Filet pfeffern nicht salzen! dann in Bacon einwickeln und schön kross braten.
> Die Geschichte auf der Naht des Bacons zuerst anbraten.
> 
> Dazu ein schön kalter Bohnensalat, geil!




Hammer!! Das werde ich gleich mal heute Abend machen!!

Vielen dank dir! :m :m


----------



## n1c0 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @troutking,
> willst Du nicht noch ein paar threads zum selben Thema aufmachen?
> Das wird dann aber unübersichtlich...



Da stimme ich Wolfgang zu... hier hast du doch erst das Thema aufgemacht  |kopfkrat

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=268417

Naja dass jeder sein Lieblingsrezept aufschreiben soll, kann man ja dann mal durchgehen lassen... Trotzdem muss man nicht gleich nen zweiten Thread aufmachen, nur weil man zu faul ist sich selbst der Suche zu bemühen 

Meins - Salz, Pfeffer und Butter in der Pfanne. Man möchte ja schließlich noch Zander schmecken


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> 
> Zander in Bacon/Speck gebraten muss ich gleich heute Abend machen  hmmmmmmmmm



Am WE war es soweit, leider keine Fotos.
Das Zanderfilet wurde leicht gepfeffert und dann mit ein wenig frischem Rosmarin gewürzt. Danach wurde das Filet mit Tulip Frühstücksspeck in Streifen umwickelt. Das ganze lag dann neben dem Grillfleisch auf dem Grill und dünstete vor sich hin. In etwa war Fisch und Fleisch zeitgleich fertig. Auch die Succhini sowie die Paprika war gar.

Das ganze wurde schön Serviert und war soooooo lecker!!!


----------



## Derbi17 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Zander Rezept!!*

Hallo 

Ein bisschen würzen und braten 

MFG


----------

